# V53 error and signal strength



## barrett14

I am having two issues with my Roamio. 

1. The Tivo will not maintain a constant connection with my wireless router. 

2. I am receiving a V53 (signal error) occasionally on some channels. This will go away after a period of time. 

I called Tivo and they said that my Signal Strength of 100 is too high, and that is the cause of the V53 and possibly the Wifi error.. They said to call Charter and tell them my signal strength is too high and to have them fix it. 

I am on hold with Charter now but the person I talked to seems very confused. Does anyone have any insight on this? Is Tivo's diagnosis of the problem seemingly accurate? I am not sure how the Wifi issue could be related to signal strength.... 

My Router is a Cisco E4200 V2

Thanks in advance

update: The person on the phone had no idea what I was talking about, but said she would send a tech out tomorrow to look at it... I have a feeling the tech isn't going to find anything wrong and I am going to get charged $45 for the service visit...


----------



## sakaike

This may not help, but after having no problems whatsoever with my Premiere, I experienced a V53 error for the first time a couple of days ago. Got absolutely nothing on a couple of dozen of stations that I randomly checked, and assumed that I had lost all connectivity with A/V (although Internet was fine). Waited overnight to see if the error would resolve itself and still everything was blank in the morning.

Restarted the Premiere, and everything was good to go. No problems since (2 days and counting).

Try restarting your Roamio before the service call, and see if that helps...


----------



## barrett14

sakaike said:


> This may not help, but after having no problems whatsoever with my Premiere, I experienced a V53 error for the first time a couple of days ago. Got absolutely nothing on a couple of dozen of stations that I randomly checked, and assumed that I had lost all connectivity with A/V (although Internet was fine). Waited overnight to see if the error would resolve itself and still everything was blank in the morning.
> 
> Restarted the Premiere, and everything was good to go. No problems since (2 days and counting).
> 
> Try restarting your Roamio before the service call, and see if that helps...


I have restarted the box numerous times but it hasn't helped.. I only get this problem about an hour or two a week... I just don't want to let my warranty lapse before I get this issue taken care of. It is more of an annoyance but I will say it happened during my NFL game last week - that I cannot tolerate!


----------



## barrett14

I tried a splitter to reduce the signal strength but the signal strength is still 100 on all of the tuners except for one, where it is 97.


----------



## HarperVision

Try using a tap instead of a splitter. These look like splitters but each leg of the output can have different signal level outputs, e.g. -3.5db, -7db, etc.


----------



## barrett14

HarperVision said:


> Try using a tap instead of a splitter. These look like splitters but each leg of the output can have different signal level outputs, e.g. -3.5db, -7db, etc.


I just ordered a bag of different ones. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## AdamNJ

i may never understand how having a strong signal is a bad thing / supposedly causes problems.


----------



## moyekj

AdamNJ said:


> i may never understand how having a strong signal is a bad thing / supposedly causes problems.


 Does seem odd. I guess ultimately the designs were verified to work within a certain range that should not be exceeded.


----------



## lickwid

Had this error pop up last night while watching Monday Night Football. The odd thing that all the other tuners were fine. I will see if it pops up again tonight.


----------



## gardengal4

I am seeing this too recently. I can seemingly be watching a channel fine, but have no buffer to rewind. The v53 error floats around the screen while I am watching the live channel. Makes no sense. 

Is signal strength somewhere in the settings to see?


----------

